

Uber reveals plans for a giant glass headquarters in San Francisco - cryptoz
http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/29/8689711/uber-reveals-plans-for-a-giant-glass-headquarters-in-san-francisco

======
jseliger
_one rising up 11 stories_

This is hardly "giant," even by the terms of low-rise SF
([http://marketurbanism.com/2015/04/20/travel-update-a-tale-
of...](http://marketurbanism.com/2015/04/20/travel-update-a-tale-of-two-
latino-areas-in-miami-and-san-francisco/)). 60+ stories qualifies as giant. In
Seattle, the core downtown / First Hill / Belltown area has seen a spate of
20+ story buildings—which is precisely what's needed in high rent areas: more
supply.

------
chachalarue
Competitors can get an office across the street and break out the binoculars

------
cft
Our class B rate in Potrero hill went up from $18/sq ft in 2011 to $35. Now
looking forward to 45-50...

